# Pet names



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

hey all!  lol im gettin a kitten.. . hopefully in the next few days and im lookin for a name i have a few ideas and i cant decide which one. lol i had over 100 names and this is what i have it down too. does anyone have any names that they like for an animal?  

acapulco ace autumn baydee beans bob bogo boo bubba bud buggy buzz cayenne chiquita chole cody corky corona daisy daiquiri delila dolly dopey eggo elmer ernie furby gato geneva gonzo gus haadee homer huey joey kahlua kayton kermit kudnsen kudo max monterey mocha nano patrick payton pete pokey puff rodick sadie sam schnapps shadie sierra spaz sully sweetpea sydney tiki toby tully twinkie weezer willow wizowksi yogi ziggy


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 18, 2005)

They say that pet names should be kept simple.  No more than two syllables, the shorter the better.  Is your kitten a male or female?  I like Daisy and of course, Sierra.     Joey is a nice name also.  

Good luck, SC


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2005)

my cat's name disney really fits her. she's quite the character


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

im getting it from my friend.  she said it was a girl so thats what im assuming. lol its a calico with orange black white gray and brown in it so its a whole mess of colors lol she? lol is so adorable.. .


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2005)

I have found that by watching a cat for a few days, they usually will tell you their name.  I have also used a baby name book, looking for traits that fit.  I had a couple cats a few years ago (sisters).  One was very friendly so was named Amy, which meant "friend," and the other was kind of aloof and regal, so she was Ariel, which meant "Devine feline."  One of my cats got his name from an accident he was in (I think a trap got his foot).  He lost part of his foot and is named Pegleg Pete (Petey for short).  Another of my cats cried a lot, so her name was Pitiful Pearl.  Gillette got his name from his razor-sharp claws!  Watch your kitten for a few days and see if something pops into your head.   

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2005)

MochaBean04 said:
			
		

> im getting it from my friend. she said it was a girl so thats what im assuming. lol its a calico with orange black white gray and brown in it so its a whole mess of colors lol she? lol is so adorable.. .


If it is a calico, it is either a girl or it is worth a lot of money!  Male calicos are very rare (and, I have heard, sterile).

 Barbara


----------



## Dove (Jul 18, 2005)

*I've been told that all calico cats are girls.*

*My son has a orange and white cat that he named Cheeto..as a kitten she would jump up and take a Cheeto away from him.*

*You could call her Mocha.....or Chi Chi or wait until you get her and decide. *


----------



## wasabi (Jul 18, 2005)

I choose Chole.........Chole the kitty......has a nice ring to it.


----------



## luvs (Jul 18, 2005)

awwww, there's nothing like a kitty-cat! 
we have 7 now. some people had dropped off a kitten recently, but we found out who it was and my Dad promptly returned the cat to them.)
we have ozzy, elmo (mo), bean (his name started out as twiddlebug ), esther, (after a phish song), ellie, 'fe, and 'po (also after a phish song). i won't say 'po's full name, but any phish fan could guess it. (you know, phishheads... poster....) 
i also like a name GB said his friend named his cat, 'tela'. that's another name from phish. (my friends, my fiance, my brother and i are big fans. )


----------



## msalper (Jul 18, 2005)

I have an irish setter, very handsome boy, its name is ONY. I love him. But for a kitten I can say "tuffee" is good one . Maybe sumi...


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

cali {calico}

twinkie
daisey


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree with Barbara - very often cats will tell you what their name is. My sister got a cat and named him "Pismo" after one of her favorite beaches. She began calling him "Piz" after a week or so.  A couple of weeks later, he wasn't responding to his name. So, my nephew said "Pismo.......Piz........" (nothing) Then, "Hey, MOE!" and the cat came. He is now only "Moe" and will not respond to anything else.

PS - I, like msalper, am a dog person. My beautiful black dog is "Katie".


----------



## crewsk (Jul 18, 2005)

We have 2 kittens, a calico named Nut & a cream & white bob tail named Tater. Hubby named them both, but the names really fit! Here's a list of other pets I've had & their names. Nut is asleep in my lap right now & Tater is asleep wrapped up in a blanket in TC's lap.

Albino rabbit- TJ
Brown rabbit- Tiger
2 goldfish- Bubbles & Jaws
Maltese- Muffin
2 parakeets- Baby Blue & Yellow
Love bird- Sweet Pea
Pug- Devon
Chocolate lab puppy- Cocoa
Australian terrier- Snook
mutt- Peanut(Hubby found him next to our house one day almost dehydrated. His owners had gone on vacation & a friend of theirs was taking care of him & he ran off. He went back home with very relieved owners.)
Blue heeler/Australian shepherd mix- BB(TC named her BB because she had one blue eye & one brown eye.)
2 cats- Smokey & Littlebit
2 kittens- Callie & Bob

These were not all at the same time & go all the way back to when I was 8 yrs. old.


----------



## msalper (Jul 18, 2005)

*Heart Attack*

It is very nice feeling to have them to live with them.. 
It is very sad to know that he (ONY my dog) had an heart attack yesterday. We didn't know, and couldn't understand it. After result of his spit test, we now know that. But he is OK now. It is very bad that we can not do anything unfortunately... I'm sorry for this... I just want to share my feelings with you...


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog msalper, but I'm glad he is ok now. Is he on any medication now, or does he have to follow a different diet?  I hope he continues to do well.

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jul 18, 2005)

Congrats on your new friend.  
Kittens are so much fun!!

My cat was born on Easter Sunday so we named here Lily (Easter Lily).  We
call her Lilybean most of the time. 

I've found that cats usally name themselves.  Just watch her for awhile and a name will pop into your head.  

But, if you want to prename kitty... of the names you posted I really like  Twinky and willow.  Or since she's a calico you could name her Kelly or Patches.

Have fun.


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2005)

I hope Ony is okay! (I love his photograph)
Never be afraid to share this kind of stuff with us - after all, he's a member of your family!


----------



## college_cook (Jul 18, 2005)

I always liked Nerf for a kitten, I think it fits for those pets that really bounce off the walls.  And now comes my long list of animals:
Huckleberry - Beagle/Basset/Lab mix
Rocko - Golden Retriever Mix
Corki - Welsh Corgi
Cricket - Jack Russell mix
Crumb - White and Grey cat
Panda - Calico cat

Thank god they're spread out across 3 different homes, lol.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 18, 2005)

Msalper, I hope Ony is doing much better now. I know how hard it is to have a pet become sick. Like jkath said, thay are a part of the family!


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

yes, i am sorry too.  2 summers ago we had to put our dog down.  Riley was having stomach problems and one day he was fine and the next he couldnt lift him self.  Our family has always had a dog and we still cant get over Riley   thats why were easin are way in with a kitty.  He was a pure bread collie and ever since we had him i love collies and i want one when i have a family. lol


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about ony, msalper. Thank goodness he has come through it ok. 
I have a 13 year old whippet mix that is losing her hearing and some of her sight. We have to watch her alot to make sure she doesn't get hurt. I know that there will come a day when we have to let her go, but, she has been a good dog and she has had lots of love, so I know she will go happy.


----------



## gettingbetter (Jul 18, 2005)

My black lab is named Vader, chocolate lad named Vinny.

I call them by each other's name at least 5 times a day


----------



## wasabi (Jul 18, 2005)

msalper, I love dogs and I know how it is to have a sick pup. I pray he will be well soon.


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> *I've been told that all calico cats are girls.*
> 
> *My son has a orange and white cat that he named Cheeto..as a kitten she would jump up and take a Cheeto away from him.*
> 
> *You could call her Mocha.....or Chi Chi or wait until you get her and decide. *


 
It's the Tortoiseshell cat that is mostly female.  A male is a rarity and it has to do with the lack of a certain color gene.  Torties aren't supposed to have any white on them, whereas a Calico has quite a bit of white.

As for a name, I always go crazy trying to come up with the right name for a pet.  Most times I would say that a good name either ends in a "y" sound or it's something you can add a "y" sound to and have it still make sense.  Those names are easier to yell if you need to.  And not a lot of syllables for that same reason.

BC


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 18, 2005)

Actually torties and calicos are both female.  We've had a couple calicos (a couple of our kittens now are calico), but more tortoiseshell.  I prefer the looks of tortoiseshell cats to calico, but they are both beautiful.   

 Barbara


----------



## msalper (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank you for all your kind words for ONY. It is very nice to hear those from you. I'm sure if he can speak he thank you  all too. Tomorrow morning we will go to Vet University 5 hours far by car from here... I must be sure if he is ok now and he will be ok... 
And I will come back with good news with my boy.
Thank you again...


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 19, 2005)

msalper, sorry to hear about ONY.  I hope that he is well soon.  

My dog was sick a week ago.  Luckily, I figured out the naughty dog had gotten in the trash and probably gave himself food poisoning eating something he should not have.


----------



## msalper (Jul 19, 2005)

*Better news I think*

Some test was made today to ONY. Problem is about his lungs. Because of not working of auricle or ventricle properly, his vein leave some dirty blood in his lungs and causes oedema. 
But fortunately it's not chronicle.  Medical treatment was started today. And he seems better now... 
Thank you all again


----------



## jkath (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear Ony's going to be okay!


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2005)

that's wonderful msalper !


----------

